# Dutchpharma



## amozarri1929 (Sep 19, 2019)

Anyone having issues with shipment?

Outside of the orals. I know they had an issue with that lately. I?m talking about the oils. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amozarri1929 (Sep 19, 2019)

Now they?ve always made it right, but I?ve had some issues with getting full shipments all in one package and have had to inquire about re shipment to complete order this past year. 

Just looking for feedback 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleOvertime (Sep 20, 2019)

You will get your products.  There were some recent delays, but for good Reason.  Dutch will come through for you and is catching up from what I hear.


----------



## amozarri1929 (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amozarri1929 (Sep 20, 2019)

Makes sense, just wanted to make sure I?m not the only one, i know they had delay on orals


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ordawg1 (Sep 24, 2019)

Dutch is solid - not to worry -OD


----------



## CompoundLifts31 (Oct 6, 2019)

They're back in full swing now. 

Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## DUTCHPHARMA (Dec 18, 2019)

CompoundLifts31 said:


> They're back in full swing now.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


Yes we are. And always here to help. Please remember our customer service line can be contacted at Stardutchpharma@protonmail.com


----------



## anton_wayne (May 7, 2020)

they gear is solid as fuck to and great customer service starchild is awesome


----------



## anton_wayne (May 9, 2020)

anyone from Dutch pharma if u explain how to rep u guys in signature banner will do,  u guys r awesome


----------

